# Pen blanks in the rough



## Monty (Aug 4, 2016)

Picked these up from my adopted daughter's place in Hallettsville this past weekend.



Soaking in solution till this weekend.


----------



## CREID (Aug 4, 2016)

Noooooooooooooooo, I hate snakes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 5, 2016)

Congrats !  That's a nice score. Those will make some beautiful blanks!


----------



## Racer3770 (Aug 5, 2016)

Jealous! My brother and I just attempted to skin our first snake this week. We don't have many around our neighborhood in Ohio.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 5, 2016)

My son-in-law killed a nice sized copperhead under edge of his house sat. He ask if I wanted it and I told him no thanks. I've never tried to cast one and don't know if I want to learn.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice batch! I really like the Coral snake and the Copperhead above it. The Copperhead has very good color and the Coral is just rare. Be sure to show us the final product.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 8, 2016)

OK Monty the skins should be close to getting ready to wrap. How did they look after tanning? Be sure to show us the final product!


----------

